# That hillbilly is at it again!



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok I'm back outside in decent weather here in Michigan (60 degrees or so) and I'm smoking more cheese. One catch.... I'm not hungover!! No lie, didn't drink last night! Seriously! 

Weird right???

Ok I have 2 blocks sharp cheddar halved, a block of medium cheddar, and a block of xtra sharp cheddar both halved as well. 

I also have a wedge of asiago, and a block of chipotle Gouda or as us hillbillies like to call it "fancy cheese"!! 












image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 30, 2014






Now it's important to know that this hillbilly doesn't drink wine unless it's boons farm. That's not fancy wine for those not in the know. That more or less means no fancy wine and cheese parties will be thrown by this guy. However I might be inclined to pull down the Makers 46, Jack Sinatra Select, or even some shine if you stop on by for a redneck cheese tasting event.

Side note: you can become a makers mark ambassador and with that you get a few super awesome benefits. You get invited to special events down at the distillery, you get your name put on a plate that's put in a barrel of makers mark. And in about 7 years when your makers barrel is of age you get to go down to makers and get a bottle of makers mark from your barrel! My barrel will be ready in 2020! Let's hope I make it that long! 













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 30, 2014





 cheese on the barrel.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 30, 2014





 TBS.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 30, 2014





 God shinning sun down on my delicious PBR!













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 30, 2014





 The Wonder Dog chilling out with me.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 30, 2014)

Another important note on this makers mark ambassador subject is my name isn't printed on the plate. As those of you who know me would figure my plate says "hillbilly rockstar"!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 30, 2014)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 30, 2014






This is from my makers mark app for the iphone. It keeps you up to date on your barrel and all kinds if markers mark news. If highly suggest any of you who enjoy bourbon go on a makers tour. But you can sign up online to be an ambassador without ever going down to Kentucky. 

Just some FYI. 

Also I don't work for makers so im not trying to twist your arm or anything. I would also suggest you go down to Jim Beam, Jack Daniels, and any other large or small distillery down in kentucky or Tennessee. Great times!


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 30, 2014)

Now it's important to know that this hillbilly doesn't drink wine unless it's boons farm. That's not fancy wine for those not in the know. That more or less means no fancy wine and cheese parties will be thrown by this guy. However I might be inclined to pull down the Makers 46, Jack Sinatra Select, or even some shine if you stop on by for a redneck cheese tasting event.

I just might need your address Rockstar. 

The cheese sounds like good choices. What wood are you using and how long of a smoke tonight?  You are really getting into this cheese smoking every weekend.  It won't be long and you will have a good supply.

How did the last cheese end up?

Did you prepay for the bottle of Makers you get in 7 years or do they guarantee the price or do you just pay the going price in 2020?

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 30, 2014)

I used a hickory, apple mix Stan. About 60/40 apple. I said 50/50 earlier but I went more like a 60/40 mix cause you said hickory was a lot stronger and I should go more 75/25 apple heavy. I like strong smoke so I chanced a stronger taste with more hickory.

Cheese is about to come off now after 4 hours. Maybe a little more. It smoked at 60 degrees or so and when the night temp dipped I threw in a few pieces of charcoal like you taught me and brought it up from 50ish to 70-80ish for the past few hours.

I didn't pay for the makers ahead of time. I'm not sure what they'll charge me when I go get it but I believe I'm guaranteed two bottles if I make it down the day they bottle it (I fully intend to make it down there that day in 2020 or 2022). 

On my third beam your this year my buddy and I bottled our own bottles of knob creek single barrel and got to label it with out autograph. I didn't end up buying my bottle but he did. Knob creek is ok by me, but not my favorite. But in general bourbon country on the way to Nashville Tennessee is my favorite place to go on vacation.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm hoping to have a decent collection eventually Stan. Collection of cheese I mean. My bourbon/whiskey collection is pretty damn good! Lol! 

Problem with the cheese is when it hits 4 weeks I keep giving it away so I can get some feedback. I probably have about 7-10 pounds right now. Most of which isn't old enough to eat. My favorite by far is cheddar, but Gouda is also GREAT when it's smoked!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 30, 2014)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 30, 2014






Decent bounty here of about 3.5 pounds of cheese.

Not the giant quantity of others but I'm just starting out so every smoke I've used a different wood or wood combo. Today was hickory/apple for 4+ hours. I also did a 4 hour smoke with Stan using mulberry, a 4 hour smoke using maple, and a 4 hour smoke using cherry/maple. 

Hopefully with all these different smokes I'll find a favorite! 

Thanks for checking in on this hillbilly again.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2014)

From the weather, to the cheese, to the fabulous DOG, this was great to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Leah. I'll let Hooper the super champion, wonder dog know you said so!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2014)

YAY!!!! And my THREE dogs, "Voss," "Tabouli" & "Steak Tartare" (all male) do send your Hooper great CHEER!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## humdinger (Apr 2, 2014)

Looking good Rockstar. I hear ya on the giving it away part. Whenever I head to a party or gathering, I usually make up a cheese and cracker tray to pass. That way I can try the cheese, but also many other folks can try it too (then rave about how good it is, then pat me on the back, etc...you know the routine) lol

Don't forget to add the Kowalski Hunter Sausage to the cheese tray. Just dice them up into half-inch increments......so good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice Job on the Cheese, Hillbilly!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## boykjo (Apr 2, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job on the Cheese, Hillbilly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









    minus the Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah I've given a lot away the past few months to just hear other peoples opinions on the different flavors.

Thanks everyone. Smoking cheese is easy and I've built up a decent supply for how much I eat anyway.


----------



## oldcanalsmoke (Apr 7, 2014)

HA!!!! My MM date is the same!!!!!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 7, 2014)

MM date???


----------



## oldcanalsmoke (Apr 7, 2014)

makers mark


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh nice! I Love makers mark! Great bourbon, great tour!


----------

